# Spiced Cider Ideas Using Oztops



## sluggerdog (14/11/11)

Hi All,

I have just purchased some oztops and would like to make some spiced cider. I want something that you drink cold (A communal drink for Christmas Day or similar). Does anyone have some good suggestions from things they have tried in the past?

I was initially thinking maybe 1 stick of cinnamon and 1 vanilla bean in 2.4 litres of pear and apple juice (Or just apple). Not sure how this will come out though and if this will be too much spice (Would maybe 1/2 a vanilla bean and 1/2 a cinnamon stick be better)? 

Cheers


----------



## Tanga (14/11/11)

It's a fair bit. I made a spiced mead using about 10mL of pumpkin spice in a 2.4 L bottle which was great, probably the equivalent of a couple of centimeters of cinnamon, same of nutmeg (1/2 a teaspoon maybe) and a tiny tiny bit of cloves.

EDIT: Oops, it was 15mL, so half again as much.


----------



## sluggerdog (14/11/11)

Tanga said:


> It's a fair bit. I made a spiced mead using about 10mL of pumpkin spice in a 2.4 L bottle which was great, probably the equivalent of a couple of centimeters of cinnamon, same of nutmeg (1/2 a teaspoon maybe) and a tiny tiny bit of cloves.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, it was 15mL, so half again as much.



Thanks. What is pumpkin spice? 

NOTE: I googled it and found some spice mix recipes but they were not in ml form. They would be in grams. 

i.e. 

4 Tsp Ground Cinnamon
2 Tsp Ground Ginger
1 Tsp Allspice
1 Tsp Nutmeg

SOURCE: http://pumpkinnook.com/cookbook/recipe31.htm


----------



## komodo (14/11/11)

Cloves make the world of difference to cider. Lemon rind. 
Cloves also make for a wonderful 'mulled' cider in winter


----------



## Tanga (14/11/11)

Agree about the cloves, a little go a long way though.

I think that mix sounds pretty good, sorry, I forgot about the ginger. If you add maybe a quarter to a half of that to your juice I think it will be tasty!

PS - are there cloves in Allspice, or am I thinking of mixed spice?



sluggerdog said:


> Thanks. What is pumpkin spice?
> 
> NOTE: I googled it and found some spice mix recipes but they were not in ml form. They would be in grams.
> 
> ...


----------



## sluggerdog (14/11/11)

Tanga said:


> PS - are there cloves in Allspice, or am I thinking of mixed spice?



Allspice is a single spice, not a mix. Mixed spice is a combo of spices which may contain cloves (brand dependant)


++++


I might initially try 1/4 a vanilla bean and 1/4 a cinnamon stick in 1.5 litres of apple juice and see how that goes. Then I can adjust it from there I guess.


----------



## sluggerdog (2/12/11)

sluggerdog said:


> Allspice is a single spice, not a mix. Mixed spice is a combo of spices which may contain cloves (brand dependant)
> 
> ++++
> 
> I might initially try 1/4 a vanilla bean and 1/4 a cinnamon stick in 1.5 litres of apple juice and see how that goes. Then I can adjust it from there I guess.




RESULTS: I ended up doing 1/2 a vanilla bean and 1/2 a cinnamon in 2.2 litres of apple / pear juice. Fermented for 3 days using the low carb lid and then 4 days in the fridge. TASTE: I cannot really taste the spices, juice is as expected. There is a very slight vanilla taste but nothing that stands out to me. Oztops Yeast #1.


SPICE TRIAL TWO: This morning (2nd December 2011) I am putting down 2 litres of apple juice with 40 grams of lactose and 4 tsp of mixed spice, will ferment for 3 days using the high carb lid* and then in the fridge for 4 days. Oztops Yeast #1.


* I just discovered LA Ice bottles from woolies are 2.25 litres which is perfect to ferment a full 2 litres of juice in using the medium or high lids.


----------

